# Bay or Buckskin?



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She's a mustang, but whats your vote? I think she is just a really dark bucky, as she has frosting in her mane, but I would almost describe her color as being similar in shade to a bay dun, but she has ZERO dun factors (she is NOT a dun, just saying the color of her body looks like a dun diluted bay). It is really striking color, especially with her black extending so high up on her legs.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm gonna go with a darker buckskin as well. Gorgeous!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

bay and she is very pretty


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

My vote is buckskin, for shizzles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I would guess buckskin, but if you want to be 100%, test her for cream. It's $25 through UC Davis.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks buckskin to me.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I should have been more clear....she is a WILD mustang  So testing would be a tad difficult


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Difficult one but my best guess would be buckskin


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a photo of a bay horse with mane frosting? I have sen it on Duns and on Buckskins, but never on a regular bay.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

U sure the black is not hiding zebra stripes?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nokotaheaven said:


> U sure the black is not hiding zebra stripes?


Zebra stripes would show despite the black and you can tell from the one pic that this horse has no dorsal either. 

However, with more golden hue to the coat I would say this is a lovely shade of buckskin.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

okay. then yea id say buckskin


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to say buckskin too.

However, here comes my disclaimer. She could still be a bay. Remember that coat colour has a lot to do with nutrition. So the less than amazing feed that she is getting might be hindering her coat to be its shiny best. (I still think bucky though).


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That horse is stunning!!!!!!! Whatever it is!


----------



## rosie756 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd say bay, i looks too dark to be buckskin to me.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> U sure the black is not hiding zebra stripes?


 
I'm sure - she did not have any signs of a dorsal or leg barring whatsoever


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Her coat was actually very shiny and healthy looking- though I know they did have a fairly rough winter (I saw pics from Jan and Feb and they all were very ribby).


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Her coat looks sunburnt .. which can make the guessing a little harder.

I have seen bays go this colour from sunburn, she could be either.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

I'd have to go with bay. Nice 'stang mare.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Buckskin....


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Buckskin! She is gorgeous too. I say buckskin because of the frosting in her mane and the 'honey' colour that she is. Although the last picture could be a bright bay!


----------



## Suzuki650 (Sep 18, 2012)

Buckskin. The frosting in her mane proves she isn't bay.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's stunning! And I'd vote buckskin!


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful! I am going to go with buckskin as well. I used to have an old little mustang gelding who had very similar coloring (except he had dorsal stripe, leg stripes and more frosting on his mane). I love that honey color.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I vote gorgeous, gorgeous buckskin.


----------



## AshsStorm (Sep 20, 2012)

I wasn't 100% sure until I saw the frosting.. I'd say she's definitely a buckskin!


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

i see no bay in this horse at all


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

For those that might be interested here is a photo of this mare in her winter woollies with her new colt. They are part of the Steens Mountain HMA. I love this mare!

She definitely looks buckskin (though still a strange shade) here.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...826.1044196748&type=1&relevant_count=2&ref=nf


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I couldn't get link to work :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Darn - I will have to ask the photographer is I can post it here.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, she's gorgeous. Definitely buckskin.


----------

